# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Apologies ahead of time

## andynap



----------


## cec1

Reports of the event are eagerly anticipated!

----------


## pug007

Will post tomorrow with pics!

----------


## JEK

> Will post tomorrow with pics!



Merci!

----------


## JEK

An early return

----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

Good thing this isn’t a category on Jeopardy.

I tanked!

----------


## krand1

> Good thing this isn’t a category on Jeopardy.
> 
> I tanked!



Except for the last one, I tanked as well.  :Wink:

----------


## JEK

IG has all the names.

----------


## JEK

> Except for the last one, I tanked as well.



Good eye!

----------


## sandypants

The only one I’m interested in seeing is Lenny Kravitz ❤️

----------


## Dennis

> The only one I’m interested in seeing is Lenny Kravitz ❤️



My wife and I had a nice chat with Lenny at a valet stand on St. Barth’s one nye eve. So like tonight, a few years ago. 

super nice, chill guy.

----------


## pug007

The artist I work with, Chris Levine's donation of a print of the Queen sold for a whopping 300,000! which was pretty amazing! It wqs a really great night although me and Mrs Pug decided to leave just before Lenny K and Drake went on..It was super windy with a bit of drizzle but, all in all a huge success!

----------


## pug007

The calm before the storm..

----------

